# best time to eat/drink



## Hannya (Apr 16, 2006)

Went to my first class 2 days ago and noticed I was completely dehyrated by the end of the training. My mouth was completely dry, and I was told if you drank water during training you would throw up. Water was actually my motivation to finish my last few pushups  Afterwards I drank some water and did feel like I was gonna throw up for about 30 minutes.

So whats the best time to eat/drink before training? 30 mins? I figure I'll down 2 gatorades before so I'm properly hydrated but am not sure how much cool down time i need before working out.


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2006)

Drinking water doesnt make you feel like your gonna vomit unless you drink a lot of it.

Telling you not to drink water while training is just idiotic, I'm sorry.


----------



## bydand (Apr 16, 2006)

I'll second that statement Sam!  Good Lord, telling someone not to drink water during training is borderline sadistic.  Just as was said by Sam though, don't get thirsty and drink a LOT of water, you will get queasy.  Small amounts throughout will keep you going and your energy level higher.  Plus, I wouldn't go and fill up on pizza/Tacos/fast-food and lots of drinks right before training either, that is a sure fire way of yuking.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 16, 2006)

Absolutely!  Whoever told you that probably caused your dehydration.  

When to drink it?  Constantly, moderately while training.  As Sam said, it's drinking a lot of it that makes you wanna puke.


----------



## michaeledward (Apr 16, 2006)

Hannya said:
			
		

> Went to my first class 2 days ago and noticed I was completely dehyrated by the end of the training. My mouth was completely dry, and I was told if you drank water during training you would throw up. Water was actually my motivation to finish my last few pushups  Afterwards I drank some water and did feel like I was gonna throw up for about 30 minutes.
> 
> So whats the best time to eat/drink before training? 30 mins? I figure I'll down 2 gatorades before so I'm properly hydrated but am not sure how much cool down time i need before working out.


 
I would suggest that you *not* drink two gatorades before training ... ever.

Gatorade is sold in bottles that contain a minimum of two and a half servings. The good stuff that is in Gatorade is to replace that which your body expels during training. Drinking before training is not the correct time. There is so much sugar in Gatorade, drinking excess quantities will probably counteract any exercise you are attempting.

If this was your 'first class', as you report, what you are probably experiencing is the result of over-exercising. You should proceed more slowly with your training. You are probably using your body in ways that it has not been used for a long time. You should expect your body to revolt on being pushed the way an honest workout session pushes you.

Go slowly. Those around you have probably been doing the exercises you are trying to emulate for months or years. It is unrealistic to believe that you can match their training without putting in the similar time. Your brain will tell you to try, but there will be a delay from your body telling your brain 'I can't do this'. The result of that disconnect - fainting, nausea, next-day-fatigue, and perhaps discouragement. 

You can do this .... be go carefully.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 16, 2006)

When you are exercising, you should also try and get some fluids into your system.  Take a sip here and there during class and you will probably be fine as your body adjust to the new rigors that you are putting it through.  

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Hannya (Apr 16, 2006)

michaeledward
 If this was your 'first class' said:
			
		

> My school teaches at random times and the time I go its usually 1 on 1 training. He starts the begineers off the same as the pros, so I was doing the 5 rounds punch/kick/knee work (15 total) , ring footwork, 100 situps/pushups etc. When its just you and the trainer, you dont wanna give up. The workout was brutal I had to make a stop on the way home to just lay back, I actually thought about someone about calling someone to come pick me up because I didnt have enough in me for the drive home  But thats not the problem, I choose this art for this reason. I want to push my limits.
> 
> I forgot the explaination he gave for not drinking water while training, and I didn't wanna come off as whiney so I just toughed it out. He did ask a couple times how I was feeling though, maybe he was expecting me to break.
> 
> I'll bring a bottle of water and see what happens, I could have misinterpreted him I guess. I remember something similiar about water from when I did boxing as a kid, which is why I didnt argue. Glad I asked this question, thanks again guys.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 16, 2006)

Keeping yourself hydrorated is the one most important factor in your early training. Gatoraide or poweraide is a great way to give your body what it will loose in your workout if not water is always number one in the books.
Terry


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 16, 2006)

I drink 8-12 oz. of water about an hour before a class.  Shaklee has a drink "Performance" an orange drink that has electrolytes that is also good for heavy workouts.  Then during the workout, after the first 30 minutes we are allowed to get a drink.  If I feel really thirsty though, I just break, and go get a drink--its my body warning after all.  Eating is best done after or 1-1/2 -2 hours before.  I can eat a granola bar 30 minutes prior though. 

When I first joined, the master had a rule that you couldn't have a drink until after class.  Being a runner, I brought a bottle of water and right away I broke that rule!  Because of me, he now lets everyone get water after 30 minutes.  Mostly because if the newbies start chugging it when we are still working out, they will throw up or get a stitch in the side.  But if I get thirsty I go for my water to down a gulp or two at least.  And others do too, when they see me do it.  If I had my way though, the water bottle would be right next to my workout bag.   TW


----------



## Lisa (Apr 16, 2006)

I attended a sport medicine class about training using drugs, nutroceuticals, etc. a few weeks back.

Anyways, the gentleman doing the lecture was speaking on proper hydration.  As a standard form of measure he said that three large "glugs" of water which should equal 150-200 mls every 10-15 minutes to keep you well hydrated.

Drinking lots before a class is not a good idea because basically you will just have to get rid of what you drank some time during the class, which will interupt your training 

Also, by the time you feel thirsty, you are already dehydrated so make sure you never actually feel thirsty and all should be good.


----------



## michaeledward (Apr 17, 2006)

Hannya said:
			
		

> so I was doing the 5 rounds punch/kick/knee work (15 total) , ring footwork, 100 situps/pushups etc. ...
> 
> The workout was brutal I had to make a stop on the way home to just lay back, I actually thought about someone about calling someone to come pick me up because I didnt have enough in me for the drive home  But thats not the problem, I choose this art for this reason. I want to push my limits.


 
Entirely *too much* for a first work out.

Regardless of your desire to push limits; if you need to stop your car on the way home because of exertion, you over exerted yourself. At that point, it is not about hydration.

If your instructor asks how you are doing, feedback accurate information. But also, he should have had a closer eye on you, and stopped you from pushing yourself as far as you did.

Good Luck.


----------



## MJS (Apr 17, 2006)

Hannya said:
			
		

> My school teaches at random times and the time I go its usually 1 on 1 training. He starts the begineers off the same as the pros, so I was doing the 5 rounds punch/kick/knee work (15 total) , ring footwork, 100 situps/pushups etc. When its just you and the trainer, you dont wanna give up. The workout was brutal I had to make a stop on the way home to just lay back, I actually thought about someone about calling someone to come pick me up because I didnt have enough in me for the drive home  But thats not the problem, I choose this art for this reason. I want to push my limits.


 
I'd find a new trainer, because he apparently does not have your best interest in mind.  Anytime you begin something new, it needs to be done slow!  I don't care what it is, running, weight lifting, learning a new language, it needs to be done slow.  If I'm new to running, I'm not going to sign up for a marathon!  Nobody says you have to act like a wimp, but you need to listen to you body.  Crawl before you walk, walk before you run.



> I forgot the explaination he gave for not drinking water while training, and I didn't wanna come off as whiney so I just toughed it out. He did ask a couple times how I was feeling though, maybe he was expecting me to break.
> 
> I'll bring a bottle of water and see what happens, I could have misinterpreted him I guess. I remember something similiar about water from when I did boxing as a kid, which is why I didnt argue. Glad I asked this question, thanks again guys.


 
Drinking too much before or after certianly can make you feel sick.  If you're going to drink, I suggest you sip rather than gulp the water.  On one of my BB tests, we were allowed a quick break.  I was extremely thirsty, but instead of drinking, which I knew would most likely make me lose that water once I got back on the mat, I simply rinsed my mouth.  You see boxers and fighters do this all the time.

Good luck in your training, but take it slow dude.

Mike


----------



## Hannya (Apr 18, 2006)

I went a couple more times now and was given water breaks without even asking. I made the newbie mistake of chuggin the water bottle today, force of habit. I guess it was just a no water for the first day kinda thing, dunno if he was testing my cardio shape by doing that, but thats my only guess.

As far as the training goes, in just 3 lessons I have already noticed a stamina increase. Sore as hell, so my weightlifting routine has taken a backseat, but worth it to me. I understand the walk before you crawl, but I'm just in a hurry to get the ball rolling (Ive wanted to take classes a year ago but money was tight), if it ever gets beyond soreness I'll throttle back. For some reason even when I lift, if I dont go all out I feel disappointed like I wasted my time. Can make it home driving fine now, just that first class was hell as Im usually lax on my cardio. I'll definently make sure I never get that dehydrated again, didnt think it could happen that fast.

Anyways appreciate all the posts guys, thanks again for the info.


----------



## wee_blondie (May 8, 2006)

What works for me is to eat lightly around 1 hour before training (small salad or sandwich loaded with veg) then sip at water before, during and after training (in total around 1-1.5L).  Important thing to note is that gulping water will not help!  I usually let it warm up to room temp as ice cold water can give you headaches if you're overheated.  I used to use gatorade etc but find water to be perfectly adequate (and you don't end up with a funny coloured tounge!).  Anyway that's just me, you gotta find what works for you.

PS if someone tells you not to drink while training, don't listen that's total BS!!


----------



## Sagat (May 9, 2006)

During the last 3 months or so I've gotten into the habit of drinking ALOT of water. Even when I'm not thirsty, I'll just drink it. Simply put, it does great things for your body. Get into the habit of having water nearby and just drink it all day.  I don't drink alot nor do I eat an hour before training. As many others said before, whoever was telling you not to drink during training is an idiot, DO NOT LISTEN TO THIS PERSONS ADVICE REGARDING TRAINING, if that is their view on consuming water while training I'm sure their other tips would be bullsh$t too. Just in case that said person has told you otherwise...NO, you can't dodge bullets after training for a long time.


----------



## mantis (May 9, 2006)

Hannya said:
			
		

> Went to my first class 2 days ago and noticed I was completely dehyrated by the end of the training. My mouth was completely dry, and I was told if you drank water during training you would throw up. Water was actually my motivation to finish my last few pushups  Afterwards I drank some water and did feel like I was gonna throw up for about 30 minutes.
> 
> So whats the best time to eat/drink before training? 30 mins? I figure I'll down 2 gatorades before so I'm properly hydrated but am not sure how much cool down time i need before working out.


the key is to drink very small amount of water.
just get your mouth wet, but do not fill your stomach.


----------



## Sam (May 9, 2006)

I think there is a healthy medium in between getting your mouth wet and filling your stomach


----------



## mantis (May 9, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> I think there is a healthy medium in between getting your mouth wet and filling your stomach


1 cup is considered too much right after practice
the most comfortable for me is to drink very minimal
then after like 10 or 15 min's (when i get home) i drink as i want (water that is)


----------

